# This is just not right, what is going on here?



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Since when do Dems give a damn about the 2nd? Even if they are just worried about their jobs i guess that means they are paying attention to the gun owners of America.

http://www.politico.com/static/PPM116_mike_ross.html


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Good thing to see!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, that is good news. 65 votes out of the house is a lot, it doesn't bring it to 50% but it would make it a tough sell.

Nice to see Earl, Colin Peterson, and Herseth Sandlin on the list.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't be too quick to blanket condemn the Democrats, young Jedi. Not all are as far left & radical as San Fran Nan. Many moderate Dems are actively pro 2nd Amendment and fight strongly for the American gun owner...


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Politicians, regardless of their affilliation, are human, just as are hunters and recreational shooters and collectors. Some are for, some are against. Some are ignorant to even knowing about shooting, except for the statistical data. Therefore, It is our responsibility, to remind them, that it is not the law abiding Citizen, but rather the individuals that have made poor choices, which antigun politicians jump on the band wagon in effort to relinquish the 2nd Amendment right. Simply put, if the laws that are already in place were to be enforced, 99.9% of the problem would be solved....the real problem is that there are so many laws, and no real solution in how to enforce them, across the board. Join the NRA, vote your choices, and let your Legislator or Senator know what you think! I think the 2nd Amendment speaks loud and clear, we have the right to bare arms, and believe me, it is a big part of what keeps you and I free. God Bless America!!!


----------

